# -VANTAGE-



## orlgheenoer

-Vantage- from East Cape










































Eastcapecanoes.com

Tanner skiff review...

absolutely filthy


----------



## JoeWelbourn

Nice!


----------



## Flyline

yayayayaya! ;D


----------



## redbone24

go get you one absolutely amazing boat......


----------



## Flyline

If I sell my pontoon then I will have a VANTAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!! what a sweet boat!~


----------



## stickwaver

Sa-weeet. Looks quick and stable!


----------



## flyfshrmn82

Bad AZZ!!!


----------



## iMacattack

any new developments?


----------



## orlgheenoer

everyday progress is being made, its an awesome thing to watch


----------



## East_Cape

http://www.vimeo.com/2556358

Just wanted to keep you all informed on the progress...
Deck plug is almost done and then to mold! After that it's detail time to the mold and into production we go...
~ Kevin


----------



## iMacattack

Thanks for the update... Looks huge! 

Cheers


----------



## oldschool

Price Points?


----------



## skinny_water

http://www.vimeo.com/2821281


----------



## dphil33843

o boy building plugs are soooo much fun.....lol sanding over and over and over and over again! only to make a mold and do it again! ( i work at a fiberglass shop too but unfort. we dont build skiffs :'( )


----------



## orlgheenoer




----------



## brew1891

Saw the Vantage at the Frank Sergeant Show over in Tampa. It looks incredible. Definitely don't have to worry about getting wet on this boat. At the price point ECC is putting on this skiff I think it will sell like hotcakes...esp. for guys that don't want to pay 50k for competitor boats. Construction was top notch!


----------



## orlgheenoer

http://www.vimeo.com/3428501


----------



## orlgheenoer

Looks amazing


----------



## skinny_water

Vantage >


----------

